# Beginner Millipede



## Erebus (Sep 20, 2013)

What Millipede species would be an ideal candidate for a first time keeper?


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd recommend Chicobolus spinigerus (Florida ivory millipede). They're cheap and any bug dealer worth their salt has a few in stock. Not the biggest species (3-4 inches tops), but their stripes are very pretty. They're quite easy to care for and breed explosively in captivity. They are also among the most active millipedes I own.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay, thanks. About how many could be comfortably housed in an 8" cube? I'm thinking 3-4 at the most.


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 21, 2013)

That sounds about right to me. If its a cube you could give them a good 6" of substrate too.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay. I plan on giving them at least 4" of substrate, maybe more. The container I want to put them in is an old animal cracker container I cleaned out, so it has no air holes. Around how many should I add?


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not too pro on airhole number yet, but I'm keeping a ton of babies in a big plastic tub with 1/8" airholes every inch along the upper rim, and more on the lid. Just make sure that the holes are too high up for any possible babies to reach


----------



## Daniel3x7 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Millies!!!!*

To be honest I am new to the whole millipede husbandry but I've done my research I bought me a TEXAS GOLD MILLIPEDE
(Orthoporus ornatus) about a week ago a 4 incher too for 15.00 I must say this guy rocks!!! But he defecates alot....
I too want to increase my number of millipedes but I am not sure whats a interesting specimen for me but we will see


----------



## Erebus (Sep 21, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> I'm not too pro on airhole number yet, but I'm keeping a ton of babies in a big plastic tub with 1/8" airholes every inch along the upper rim, and more on the lid. Just make sure that the holes are too high up for any possible babies to reach


Okay, I will. I'm gonna start putting the air holes in today.

---------- Post added 09-21-2013 at 10:57 AM ----------




Daniel3x7 said:


> To be honest I am new to the whole millipede husbandry but I've done my research I bought me a TEXAS GOLD MILLIPEDE
> (Orthoporus ornatus) about a week ago a 4 incher too for 15.00 I must say this guy rocks!!! But he defecates alot....
> I too want to increase my number of millipedes but I am not sure whats a interesting specimen for me but we will see


I did consider O. ornatus, but I'm gonna get them from a reptile expo. But I've never seen a Millipede there, it might be because I haven't been looking for them. I researched the Florida Ivory Millipedes and I decoded that their the species I want to look for.


----------



## pperrotta03 (Sep 21, 2013)

And watch out for fruit flies (they arent really fruit flies, there is a thread on here that explained what they are). What I do is make air holes and then just throw a towel over it to keep out those pesky things. My millipede tank was FILLED with them last week.

tappy tappa taparoo


----------



## Daniel3x7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Erebus said:


> Okay, I will. I'm gonna start putting the air holes in today.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-21-2013 at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Best kf luck....
Im not good identifying the millies yet but theres one that caught my eye... He was a fatty! =)
Black with red legs.... I have no idea what's it called but I want one =)


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 21, 2013)

I think you would like some O. texicolens, seems to be the largest US species and can be kept a little more dry than most (from the Sonoran desert, AZ).  Very active and spends a lot of time on the surface.  I have some that are 5"-6" right now, I could do 4 for $30 if that seems fair. PM me.


----------



## Spepper (Sep 21, 2013)

Chicobolus spinegerus are really awesome 'pedes.  I just bought my first millies pretty recently, and I got three of them.  Very active, are hardy, really pretty, and pretty much won't exude any smelly juice.  (although mine have pooped when really disturbed)


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 21, 2013)

pperrotta03 said:


> And watch out for fruit flies (they arent really fruit flies, there is a thread on here that explained what they are). What I do is make air holes and then just throw a towel over it to keep out those pesky things. My millipede tank was FILLED with them last week.


Oh man I had a huge explosion of those fungus gnats recently when I set up a bunch of new pede tanks. They seem to have a population explosion with fresh substrate, but once it's fully established with springtails and such the numbers drop drastically. I have no idea how to prevent them, but keeping a butterwort plant next to the pede tank sounds like it could work.



Daniel3x7 said:


> Nice!!! Best kf luck....
> Im not good identifying the millies yet but theres one that caught my eye... He was a fatty! =)
> Black with red legs.... I have no idea what's it called but I want one =)


Black with red legs, sounds like one of the African species that are hard to get in the US 

My only real issue with Orthoporus species is that they don't breed well in captivity, which means you can only buy wild caught. I've got a few right now but I won't buy them ever again unless I somehow find CB. Next year I'm going to try simulating the local drought/rain pattern in their tank to see if that's what they need to breed.

Thai rainbow millipedes are one of the few cheap, well established foreign species in the US hobby. They're only about 4 inches but very skinny and their colors are quite nice. They're reportedly quite long lived, though all my adults mysteriously died around the same time. Fortunately the babies are doing quite well.

I've never kept any of the native Narceus species, but they're also popular among pede keepers.

Bumblebee millipedes (Anadenobolus monilicornis) are a naturalized species that I hear breed very rapidly. They're pretty small but have very nice colors.


----------



## Daniel3x7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Greenjewls, I looked them up they look nice!!!!

Cavedweller, yeah I believe you're right. Bummer I was looking forward to one but oh well story of my life....
I'll check out


----------

